# Mexico Beach



## zeke392 (Jun 19, 2012)

A mutual friend took a midnight bowfishing trip out of mexico beach last summer while on vacation and had a blast.  He can't seem to locate the guide he went with so we are looking for somebody else.  Anybody got any recommendations?

Thanks,


----------



## markland (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't know a guide at Mexico Beach but definitely know a great one out of the Panama City area that can take care of ya.  Jeff White with Fishhunter Enterprises will fix ya up!  Good luck


----------

